# RFFA

## RV4CD

RZ4DXC ....  ?   .....

----------


## R6CQ

2010 ..., ...    ...

----------


## R6CQ

,    ...     .  .   ...  
 ua6cq    .           -  ,  ,
 .    ,   -   - r6cq@mail.ru,  .  73!

----------


## R6CQ

> .             -  UA0L. .   ,       ,    ,     .  ,    .
> 73!


   ...,  .    ...    ,   ,   - 
     ,      ... ...

----------

